# What factors slow down broadband speed?



## Zapatista (1 Mar 2009)

Hello all, 

I got really frustrated recently with how bad our broadband connection seems to be so we upgraded from 8Mbps to 24Mbps assuming this would make a distinct improvement. We also got a new router as the old one had been playing up, which can't have helped. We've had the new router about two days now and the faster connection about a week but the connection still seems really poor. I've tested the connection using a few online tools and it's only reading about 0.4Mbps at the most. I can't understand why it's so slow. The only thing I can think of is the number of other networks in the vacinity. Generally there are about 9 other wireless networks which show up when I search. Can this affect the speed of my connection? 

Cheers,

Zapa.


----------



## CCOVICH (1 Mar 2009)

What is your contention ratio?


----------



## Armada (1 Mar 2009)

I certainly am no expert but do you by any chance have a Sky Box connected to a phone line?

I find that I have trouble if the Box is connected. I think sometimes cordless phones etc.. can affect the speed too.


----------



## Zapatista (1 Mar 2009)

CCOVICH said:


> What is your contention ratio?


 Not sure actually, is there an online way to check that?


----------



## Zapatista (1 Mar 2009)

Armada said:


> I certainly am no expert but do you by any chance have a Sky Box connected to a phone line?
> 
> I find that I have trouble if the Box is connected. I think sometimes cordless phones etc.. can affect the speed too.



No Sky box but we do have a wireless phone plugged in. Perhaps this is affecting it. It's very frustrating... OK just checked it again now and it's 2.4Mbps which is significantly better than it's been on average today and yesterday but still not great really...


----------



## irishlinks (1 Mar 2009)

Which provider is it? Have you been in touch with them about the problem?


----------



## Zapatista (1 Mar 2009)

irishlinks said:


> Which provider is it? Have you been in touch with them about the problem?



It's TalkTalk, although I'm in the UK. I've told them but they say nothing's wrong.... Hmmm, I beg to differ.


----------

